# 30W Reel opionions?? Whos best?



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking at buying some new 30w reels, does anyone have an opionion on which one they prefer? Avet Pro EX, Tiagra, or Penn VSX??


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

can't go wrong with either Avet or Shimano


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

shimano all the way. best drag and shifting mechanism on the market.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

There is not a "one size (brand) fits all" when it comes to reels.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

avet...........avet...............avet


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL!...........LOL!...............LOL!


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

jjordan said:


> avet...........avet...............avet





Bill Fisher said:


> LOL!...........LOL!...............LOL!


Too funny, Bill Fisher. :rotfl:

While Avets have their place... it awful hard to beat a Tiagra.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

tiagras are the best!!!!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tiagras are head and shoulders above the Penns. The big bonus is that they're cheaper too!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Boboe said:


> Tiagras are head and shoulders above the Penns. The big bonus is that they're cheaper too!


holy gwauckermolee!......... when did this come-about??!

got a link to where Tiagras're cheaper'n Penn????!!!!

i'm sure the entire big-game fishing world would love to get-in-on that action!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Avet or Accurate- American Made


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Reel's*

*Well,the thing of it is they are all quality Reel's.Though from all the year's of Fishing,I would say Penn. Yes they can be Pricey. Though I have had great luck with Penn. They can take a beating and the parts are available at most all good tackle shops. Avets are sweet and I have heard all good new's about Shimano.They are all good Quality Reel's. My personal Favorite is Penn. I have a tackle store and all way's being asked ,when I am going to have International's.I guess it is a matter of Personal Preference.Example : I was fishing on the Anclote river in Florida.I was reeling in and thought that I had hooked a oyster or some bottom debris.Then to my amazement,I had hooked a old Penn spinning rod and reel. I had cleaned it up and it worked well for over five year's after that. It must have been down on the bottom for a good long while.Crusted in barnicles,I thought it was going to be toast. Penn's are tough and I have had great success with them in landing everything from-Red's to big shark's. Like I said it's a matter of personal preference.:texasflag*


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I like Avet, but Shimano is good too. I have Avet 30W's and 50W's.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

if I was on a bigger budget, I'de have Shimano's, only because they are smoother than my Avet's.


But I LOVE the value of Avets, they're tough, look great, work great, and about the best value for a 30lb class reel I think.....


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Tiagras.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Penn's seem to be built like tanks, they have been around a long time, can't go wrong with them, although I haven't gotten my hands on any new big game reals. I have use and Avet and loved it. I haven't had experience with the big Tiagras, I'm sure they are a step above Penn's as far as all out performance. I would go a Penn, just because of ease of finding parts and past experience with durability. I'm still using one of my grand fathers senators, and it's older than I am.


----------



## alantani (Jun 29, 2009)

if you are going to pick one reel and fish it straight out of the box until it dies, i would recommend the shimano tiagra. the reason is that the tiagra uses greased carbon fiber drag washers and open bearings that are packed with a thinned out teflon grease. most manufacturers now have grease carbon fiber drag washers, but the bearing issue remains a critical one. 

if you are going to pick a reel with the highest drag range, accurate wins that contest. it also has greased carbon fiber drag washers but the bearings lightly lubed and have a seal that can trap water. these bearings, like all the others, will fail as soon was water gets inside. one strike.

avet has dry drags and sealed bearings. two strikes!

penn has a greased carbon fiber drag washer but shielded bearings. one strike. 

the new daiwa has greased carbon fiber drag washers and sealed bearings. one strike. 

okuma has a greased carbon fiber drag washer and shielded bearings. one strike. 

if you can service your own reels, you have leveled the playing field. pick anything you want and fish with confidence. it might be odd if you think about it. would you take your rifle to the shop to have it cleaned once a year?


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Bill Fisher said:


> holy gwauckermolee!......... when did this come-about??!
> 
> got a link to where Tiagras're cheaper'n Penn????!!!!
> 
> i'm sure the entire big-game fishing world would love to get-in-on that action!


Well, I went and checked it out just now. The last time I was in the market for gold was about 3 years ago, and the Tiagras were a touch cheaper than the Internationals. That seemed crazy, since the Tiagras were better reels. I just priced them, and the Penn 30VSW squeaks in at $549.99, while the Tiagra 30WLRSA is $569.99.

Penn's got the edge by $20 now in price. Percentage-wise, that's 3%. But you're right, the Penn is now cheaper.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Boboe said:


> Penn 30VSW squeaks in at $549.99, while the Tiagra 30WLRSA is $569.99.
> 
> Penn's got the edge by $20 now in price. Percentage-wise, that's 3%.


try $403...... that gives Penn the edge by $167 for a 2-speed 30W

*Penn International V Two Speed Reels 30VSW* 







Quantity in Basket:*none*
Code: *P00925*
*Price: $402.99*

i think that's better'n 3%.... (nearly 30%)

see now why i thot your comment was a wee-bit-beyond belief?

dang!........ here i was wanting to get some cheap tiagras too sad2sm


----------



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice Bill ! 
got a link ?


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

I have both penn and shimano reels and in my opinion I like my shimano's better and feel they are better quality reel. That being said my peen's have held up well also and I don't think you would have any problems with either of these name brands.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Tiagras IMO!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Bill Fisher said:


> try $403...... that gives Penn the edge by $167 for a 2-speed 30W
> 
> *Penn International V Two Speed Reels 30VSW*
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that there's any disparity in price among dealers. I thought that Penn and Shimano set the price that dealers could charge and that was that. I got my prices from J&M Tackle out of Orange Beach, AL. Their website is www.jmtackle.com if you want to see where I got my numbers.


----------



## Southern Hunter (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a pair of both the Penn 30VSW's and Penn 30VSX's and love both. Penn's have never let me down!


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Avets, no question about it.

Pecos


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

y'all shouldn't be talkin' up the avets so much........ i think they're supposed be some sorta big secret cuz i've never seen any avets on any sportfishers backing up to the docks at the weigh-ins of big money tournaments

i suspect they're all hiding'em in the cabins and just put out all the cheap penns and tiagras in the chairs, holders, and rocket launchers to throw people off..........


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Plenty of Avets killing 200 pound plus tuna on the West Coast long range scene


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I have fished all four brands. Here is my honest opinion.

Tiagra. Accurate. Avent. Penn. The new Penns are not that good. 

It is really hard to beat the Tiagras. Accurate could be #1, but NOT for twice the price.

Brandon


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh I love these debates Nothing wrong with Avets...the company started in '02. I'd say that they've gained a pretty good rep in just 8 years. They are very poplular over on the west coast cuz that is where they are made but i know plenty of east coast and a few venice guys that use the reels. I think the reason you don't see many sportfishers fishing avets is b/c the company just came out with an 80wide a year ago...Give them a couple years and i bet your gonna see alot more of them...oh ya and i fish Tiagras...cuz they look prettier haha lol


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Yup, no question about it. Plenty of folks are still stuck using those old, doggy, heavy, obsolete Penns. Heck, maybe when ol' Obama's stimulus money trickles down , those guys will move into the 21st century and can up grade their tackle! If they are smart, they will score themselves some new Avets or Accurates...if they are smart.

Pecos


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey you got some gold reels I'll be glad to fish 'em. I ain't never seen many billfishers catch nothing on an Avet or them other Californicating reels, but whatever you say. Y'all must be talking tuna digging and we ain't got no champion tuna except a few barely plus-100 pounders out by Boomvang and Noble Clyde Boudreaux. However, some marlin to 450 pounds are in closer, a true test of a reel. I really don't shive a get what they do in the Pacific.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

swells,.......... headboat fishermen and their avets

whatcha gonna do

sometimes it's nice to use those one-shot-disposable reels when your out like that but by-the-same-token........... you don't see anyone pay a million plu$ for a sportfishing yacht then tie it to the dock with piece o'10¢ rope either

nor would they waste money on sumpin else that's destined to fail

you can lead a horse to water...... but you can't make'im gather moss (or sumpin'ta that effect)


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> swells,.......... headboat fishermen and their avets
> 
> whatcha gonna do
> 
> ...


 give it sometime, avets have only been around for around 8 years and just released the 80wide..........most million plus sportfishers ive seen are lined with 80wides or 130's..........in a few years you may still be on yout jap **** tiagra trip, but i would bet that alotta those sportfishers you speak of will have switched to the american made avets


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

you been watchin' too much star trek.......

<beam me up scotty!>

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.............

:wink:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

(pssssst!.........you forgot to say that all those million dollar sportfishing yachts'll be traded in for cats too! )


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

but don't worry........ there's still hope for ya http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100204/ap_on_he_me/us_med_vegetative_brain

lol!..... jess messin' w/ya


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

What fights harder a 300 pound yellowfin or a 400 pound blue? Avets aren't junk throw away reels, that being said when I went with BIL to buy gear for his new to him boat we walked out of FTU with Tiagras.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> that being said when I went with BIL to buy gear for his new to him boat we walked out of FTU with Tiagras.


GOOD choice.

Avets are fine reels. But the Tiagra handle is better, the clicker is louder and better placed, and the drag of the Tiagra seems to be better as well.

What ever floats your boat......

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

jjordan said:


> in a few years you may still be on yout jap **** tiagra trip


Jason, didn't you say you were trying to dump this Avet to buy a Tiagra??? Oh, I get it. Say a bunch of good stuff about Avets so it helps you sell this one. Ok. I won't say anything. Good idea.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=244455&highlight=avet

Brandon


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

busted.......


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

What about a Trinidad DC30 I have one bought to try it on yellowfin yall think its ok?


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anybody fish the Avets that put out like 90# of drag? Is the drag sticky on those, or is that a different animal than what you're talking about?


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Boboe... While we do fish all tiagras (thanks to Brandon)we have a 50w T-RX like you are talking about...I love it...we use it for really really deep dropping(2000ft) and daytime swording cuz of the huge SMOOTH drag. The drag is really smooth and the great thing about the reel is that since it has 4 drag brake discs, the drag is going to be alot less tight at lets say thirty lbs of drag than a regular 50wide of any brand...basically the reel runs at a significantly less drag capacity at a given drag range(ex. 30lbs) than other 50wide reels do at the same drag tension. This allows the reel to stay cooler and allows the drag to run alot smoother. And While you never will probably need 110 lbs of drag on a 50wide, its good to know its there just in case (Jewfish????). Also i know alot of people might not like the sound of Avet's drag being dry but it still has a thin layer of oil/grease to keep the discs conditioned. Hope this helps.

Grant


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> GOOD choice.
> 
> Avets are fine reels. But the Tiagra handle is better, the clicker is louder and better placed, and the drag of the Tiagra seems to be better as well.
> 
> ...


I guess you haven't seen the new handle on the Avet. It's pretty cool. Although the clicker isn't quite as loud as the Tiagra, it is real close. You better have someone right next to every Penn you have in the water if you expect to hear their clickers. They suck to say the least. Lastly, Avet and Shimano drags are smooth. I haven't seen a Penn yet that has a smooth drag.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Jason, didn't you say you were trying to dump this Avet to buy a Tiagra??? Oh, I get it. Say a bunch of good stuff about Avets so it helps you sell this one. Ok. I won't say anything. Good idea.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=244455&highlight=avet
> 
> Brandon


no brandon, not to get a jap tiagra, to get the new avet 50wide with the new style clicker............to each is own, but i would put an avet up against a tiagra anyday.............


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> but don't worry........ there's still hope for ya http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100204/ap_on_he_me/us_med_vegetative_brain
> 
> lol!..... jess messin' w/ya


hey dude no offense takin. i am not the kinda guy to let some jap supportin tool ruffle my feathers..........you use whatever ***** you wanna use and i will continue to use my american made products


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

jjordan said:


> i am not the kinda guy to let some jap supportin tool ruffle my feathers..........you use whatever ***** you wanna use and i will continue to use my american made products


it appears one just did!....... :rotfl:

(tool that in yore hat)


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Worst clicker on the market is on the TLD's though. If nobody's on deck and a wahoo hits your highspeed lure, you're liable to get spooled. Been there, done that.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

I would say the clicker on our avet T-RX is about the same as the penn 50wides..we have both so I can compare this....very quiet..the Tiagra one is literally like 10 times louder. night and day....


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I have newer Avets. Five 30W's and five 50W's. They all have rubber handles and loud clickers. Like I said before Shimano is good, but Avet is just as good IMO.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

bring yore boat and them avets down here and let's wear'em out!..........

i promise i won't show up with a paper sack on my head like old saints fans had to do


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

The problem is that I don't think they can be worn out. Not to mention that after you ride in a World Cat you will put that big ole tub you have up for sale. :slimer:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Here you go Bill


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Oops here we go


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> The problem is that I don't think they can be worn out.


at least down here we could put'em-to-the-test!....... how much range you got on those two canoes with the plywood tacked on top?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> at least down here we could put'em-to-the-test!....... how much range you got on those two canoes with the plywood tacked on top?


I'll have you know there isn't the first splinter of wood in my boat. Now yours on the other hand...

I just put new four strokes on it. I'm getting over 2MPG right now, but still in the break in period. It holds 200 gallons, so you do the math. :slimer: I'm going on the final booze crooze this Saturday. That will give me 20 hrs. That is the first scheduled service. Then it's out to the pond to see how she really does in seas. I'm hoping for enough range to get everything out of muddy ole Sabine Pass. Bills and all.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> do the math.


did the math..... 50 out/50 back...... and outta gas

1/3 out, 1/3 back, 1/3 reserve rule and it's 33 out/33 back

we'd be better off in my ol' rotten-wood boat....... just bring the new avets and some wood putty to keep all the holes plugged up


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> did the math..... 50 out/50 back...... and outta gas
> 
> 1/3 out, 1/3 back, 1/3 reserve rule and it's 33 out/33 back
> 
> we'd be better off in my ol' rotten-wood boat....... just bring the new avets and some wood putty to keep all the holes plugged up


I think you ran out of fingers and toes to count on. Better call all your buddys over. :rotfl:


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

A few tips that might help out, some of the teams that I fish with use the old penns and some have the new tiagras, I was talking with the penn tecs at the factory about going to the new penns and was told it would be better to keep rebuilding my old ones. the new tiagras are nice but have a bit of a deffect in the handle shaft, it is real thin and is know to break uder pressure, replace the shaft if you get any wable or loose feeling in it, especially after fighting a big fish. There has been a fair amount of marlin handlined in after the handle pops off. Hopefully they will get this fixed on a new model. This thread is about 30's and of coarse since we fish marlin tournaments we only use 130,s but I think it would apply to the little reels too.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

2 x 200 = 400


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

whampuscat3 said:


> 2 x 200 = 400


not when you divide 200 by 2...........


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok guys, STOP IT. Stop teasing those old fellas clinging to their Penns and 18 knot boats...those "sport" (snicker) "fishermen". Yes, those slow diesel tubs that take FOREVER to get anywhere. Those boats that have to make do with those smallish cockpits when compared to even a 34' Yellowfin. Those so called "battlewagons" that, as a result of their unecessary weight and girth, are doomed to remain in the water at ALL time as they slowly corrode away. The boats that can't be pulled out at the end of a trip, washed down and placed out of the elements, the sun's destroying rays and the like. DO NOT CONTINUE TO POINT OUT THE MILE/GALLONS OF FUEL THOSE OBSOLETE VESSELS REQUIRE TO GO ANYWHERE! Please do not tell them about the 1.2 to 1.5 mpg at 40 plus mph we get from our four cycle Yamahas, AND FOR PETE'S SAKE DON'T TELL them you can fill up for less than a grand...much less the five thousand and up those poor saps drop at the ol' "sport"(snicker)" fisherman" fuel dock. 

I beg you, for the good of the egos of the old school guys in our sport, DO NOT LET THEM WHUP A 150plus lb (or more) yellow fin on an AVET loaded with PowerPro...or a big ol' grouper...or a big ol' sword...or even an inedible billfish...in the cockpit of a WorldCat TE33, an OSS 330 Pursuit, or a 36' Contender and see what the 21st century has brought us. You KNOW what it will do to their self-images. 

To continue to try to bring these dinosaurs into the present is simply MEAN SPIRITED and I for one will not be part of it. STOP IT I SAY, STOP IT NOW.

Pecos


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I will take an 18knt Sportfisher over a 40 knot Center Console any day and all day. 

Brandon

Ps. The "obsolete" 53 Viking we fish cruises close to 30 knots. And has a margarita machine. Boom.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> I will take an 18knt Sportfisher over a 40 knot Center Console any day and all day.
> 
> Brandon
> 
> Ps. The "obsolete" 53 Viking we fish cruises close to 30 knots. And has a margarita machine. Boom.


And only cost 3 grand to fill up!


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

air condition and a margarita machine, add a couple deckhands from exit 19 and i wouldnt leave the salon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> And only cost 3 grand to fill up!


And your point is??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

jjordan said:


> air condition and a margarita machine, add a couple deckhands from exit 19 and i wouldnt leave the salon


Now you are talking. I'll holler at you the next time we need an extra person. Just don't tell Hector. He will get all jealous.

Brandon


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ditto to Hawgs.....JT the Birdman from Baytown/New Waverly


----------



## SEAFOX2106 (Jan 24, 2010)

*which reel*

Depends on what you are planning on using it for. avet is a high speed reel, cant get any better for jigging or trolling for that matter. i have an avet and my TLD20 doesn't compare to it, but the shimano tld is still a hell of a reel i have been fishing mine for years and still works like the day i bought it.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> I will take an 18knt Sportfisher over a 40 knot Center Console any day and all day.
> 
> Brandon
> 
> Ps. The "obsolete" 53 Viking we fish cruises close to 30 knots. And has a margarita machine. Boom.


X2 Wake up a bit hungry and cold in the middle of the night, crawl out of bed, turn the thermastat down, leave your room, go down the hall to the kitchen, make a sandwitch, get a drink out of the fridge, walk across the living room (salon), slide open the back door, feel the hot humid air slam into you but brave it to get a look a the sky fool of stars. Look across the water at a little skiff, with a crew, unshowered, and without a hot dinner, trying to sleep on bean bags, out in the weather, shake your head, go back to sleep. To each his own.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Pecos it's allright, if I had to fish out of a outboard skiff, I would be a bit p---ed too.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Pecos said:


> Ok guys, STOP IT. Stop teasing those old fellas clinging to their Penns and 18 knot boats...those "sport" (snicker) "fishermen". Yes, those slow diesel tubs that take FOREVER to get anywhere. Those boats that have to make do with those smallish cockpits when compared to even a 34' Yellowfin. Those so called "battlewagons" that, as a result of their unecessary weight and girth, are doomed to remain in the water at ALL time as they slowly corrode away. The boats that can't be pulled out at the end of a trip, washed down and placed out of the elements, the sun's destroying rays and the like. DO NOT CONTINUE TO POINT OUT THE MILE/GALLONS OF FUEL THOSE OBSOLETE VESSELS REQUIRE TO GO ANYWHERE! Please do not tell them about the 1.2 to 1.5 mpg at* 40 plus mph* we get from our four cycle Yamahas, AND FOR PETE'S SAKE DON'T TELL them you can fill up for less than a grand...much less the five thousand and up those poor saps drop at the ol' "sport"(snicker)" fisherman" fuel dock.
> 
> I beg you, for the good of the egos of the old school guys in our sport, DO NOT LET THEM WHUP A 150plus lb (or more) yellow fin on an AVET loaded with PowerPro...or a big ol' grouper...or a big ol' sword...or even an inedible billfish...in the cockpit of a WorldCat TE33, an OSS 330 Pursuit, or a 36' Contender and see what the 21st century has brought us. You KNOW what it will do to their self-images.
> 
> ...


Wow! 40 plus mph! 

Of course where we fish, running like that for an hour would put you out past the fish. Meanwhile, we're sitting nice and comfy trolling our dinosaur Penns for bills and hoos a few miles past the jetties.

Must really suck to have to go so far so fast. :biggrin:

Thanks for taking it easy on us old farts. :cheers:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Now you are talking. I'll holler at you the next time we need an extra person. Just don't tell Hector. He will get all jealous.
> 
> Brandon


I won't be the one getting jealous, but your boy Tinyroger will  I don't want to be on a trip like that, you'll ruin me for ever and I'll never want to fish out of my tub any more.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

personaly im a penn man my self but shimanos have a great drag system and i will fish them along side my penns any day


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I used to like Fords but now it's strictly Chevies and Hondas.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

less filling....


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Now you are talking. I'll holler at you the next time we need an extra person. Just don't tell Hector. He will get all jealous.
> 
> Brandon


just let me know when, i will bring the deckhands:cheers:


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank for all the info and comments! I've always been a die hard penn guy, but since they went to nylon gears I stay away from them. I like shamoos, but it seems they sometimes break under pressure. I'm gonna go with Avets, awesome reels! Nice drag, loud clicker and badddazzzz! MADE IN THE U.S.A.!!!!!!!!:slimer: :flag:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

ssteel069 said:


> I like shamoos, but it seems they sometimes break under pressure.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## clu35 (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't forget that you can keep up with your Tv on them old Tubs would be just a shame to miss a game.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

SST...ya made the right decision guy, and while you are buying yer Avet 30 wides, buy at least one H/X 2speed wide for bottom fishing. Spool it with that braid that FTU sells...the stuff that changes color every 25' so you can keep track of your depth...and GET WITH IT! It is an absolutely awesome reel.

Pecos


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a couple of 2sp. LXs, pro EX 30s, and next a couple of pro EX 50s. Avets are awesome reels!!:cheers:


----------



## bayranger23 (Sep 4, 2009)

ok enough said bout the reels what do you recommend spooling the tiagra 30w with for wahoo ?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

bayranger23 said:


> ok enough said bout the reels what do you recommend spooling the tiagra 30w with for wahoo ?


50 lb braid the entire way, no backing. It should hold 1,500 yds, or close to it. You can catch YFT on that set up as well.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I still like Penns.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

bayranger23 said:


> ok enough said bout the reels what do you recommend spooling the tiagra 30w with for wahoo ?


 at least 500yds of 80lb braid with a 100yd 80lb mono topshot.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

whampuscat3 said:


> A few tips that might help out, some of the teams that I fish with use the old penns and some have the new tiagras, I was talking with the penn tecs at the factory about going to the new penns and was told it would be better to keep rebuilding my old ones. the new tiagras are nice but have a bit of a deffect in the handle shaft, it is real thin and is know to break uder pressure, replace the shaft if you get any wable or loose feeling in it, especially after fighting a big fish. There has been a fair amount of marlin handlined in after the handle pops off. Hopefully they will get this fixed on a new model. This thread is about 30's and of coarse since we fish marlin tournaments we only use 130,s but I think it would apply to the little reels too.


I agree with the quality and performance of the old Penns. I fish exclusively Penn's , however, until the other day, the youngest one in my arsenal was over 5 years old. I received a brand new 2009 Graph Lite GLD 30 w II the other day as a backup reel to my International 30 wides.

Although I haven't fished the graphite GLD 30 yet, I'm not impressed with the look and feel of it as it sits here in my office. Maybe my attitude will change after I get it wet.

My older Penn 30 wides and 50 wides have never let me down, but will not try to argue the superiority of the New Shimano Tiagra's over the new Penns.

Penn is loosing ground for certain. In fact , the new Graph Lite GLD 30 I bought is not even made stateside any longer. Not sure if that holds true to the Penn Internationals.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

bayranger23 said:


> ok enough said bout the reels what do you recommend spooling the tiagra 30w with for wahoo ?





Snap Draggin said:


> 50 lb braid the entire way, no backing. It should hold 1,500 yds, or close to it. You can catch YFT on that set up as well.


I forgot to mention about 50 yds of 80 lb mono top shot.


----------



## bayranger23 (Sep 4, 2009)

Is the topshot neccesary if so what knot do you recomend to put the 2 together?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

yes (imo), and go loop-to-loop


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Loop to loop or a Bob Sands knot. 

Brandon


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Albright knot!!!!!


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

make it a wind-on topshot and use a double bimini 4 turn loop to loop knot


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

you can also substitute a 7 turn surgeons loop for the bimini. it's not a 100% knot like a properly tied bimini but it's strong enough and I've never had one break. I get my topshots from Basil at bhptackle.com.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

If you don't go loop to loop the Bob Sands knot is the strongest knot. I think it is also called the Tony Peña and Roddy Hayes knot. It is sweet. 

Brandon


----------



## Dismissed (Aug 15, 2005)

*30W*

On our 30W's, I use 5-600 yds of 80 lb braid, tie a bimini, then loop to loop a 200 yd 50lb topshot from Basil (bhptackle.com), although I'm making the topshots myself now. Never had one of Basil's fail (so why am I making them now?). Pull this combo a lot, from chunking, to wahoo, to blue marlin, adds a lot to the fun factor of fairly small fish, yet gives you enough uumph and line cap if a nice one piles on.

Chase This is right on with the Tony Pena knot if you don't go loop to loop.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Dismissed said:


> On our 30W's, I use 5-600 yds of 80 lb braid, tie a bimini, then loop to loop a 200 yd 50lb topshot from Basil (bhptackle.com), although I'm making the topshots myself now. Never had one of Basil's fail (so why am I making them now?). Pull this combo a lot, from chunking, to wahoo, to blue marlin, adds a lot to the fun factor of fairly small fish, yet gives you enough uumph and line cap if a nice one piles on.
> 
> Chase This is right on with the Tony Pena knot if you don't go loop to loop.


I think Troy is spot on here!!! Perfect. I would go with 50# Momoi Diamond for the top shot. That should break close to 80# if I recall. Good stuff.

Brandon


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

bayranger23 said:


> Is the topshot neccesary if so what knot do you recomend to put the 2 together?


Yes the topshot is necessary. Braid has absolutely no stretch. You need a little stretch when a fish hits a trolled lure.

I'm trying an Albright Knot for the first time this year. I will let you know how it works out when I get a chance to put it to the test.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

I did alot of tying and breaking various line to line knots a few years ago at a job where I had plenty of spare time. I settled on the Tony Pena knot with a dab of superglue but I would feel alot better with a loop to loop on the fish of a lifetime.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I think 200 yards of top shot is a little bit much IMO. I usually don't use any more than 20 or 30 yards of topshot. Never had a problem thus far. If 20 to 30 yards of mono won't absorb the initial hit with proper drag on the reel, not sure my old bones want any more of the fight. 

The Bob Sands knot is an excellent knot , and the one I use when tying everything up before we hit the boat. If I have to tie one on the boat during rough conditions, I use the Allbright. Easier to tie (for me anyways) in rough conditions. (meaning several beers into the troll)


----------



## bayranger23 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info , now jerry brown braid or power pro and flurocarbon topshot or mono?


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

JB and flouro!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

bayranger23 said:


> Ok thanks for the info , now jerry brown braid or power pro and flurocarbon topshot or mono?


I use Power Pro Hi Vis Yellow. I have never had any problems with it. Definitely use mono for a topshot. Fluoro has very little stretch. You will need a fluoro wind on leader for tuna though. You can attach that to the mono.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I would never use fluro as a top shot. Makes no sense at all. 

Brandon


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree with Brandon. That stuff is too hard to tie over 80lb and u r going to be dropping some serious coin if you want 100yds of it... Plus it is inevitably going to stretch and cloud and u r going to have to replace it pretty quick... Just my opinion. Also consider momoi hollowcore diamond braid. The stuff is not as expensive and is just as good IMO. 

Grant


----------



## WhyKnot (Sep 13, 2009)

Penn! Made in America. Enough said!


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Loop to loop or a Bob Sands knot.
> 
> Brandon


Thanks for the knot info B! Thats Bob Sands knot is sweeet!


----------

